# CPS Rod



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey Tommy what CCP rod would you match for the new to me 656 ctm Ive bought off the market place here? Heading to the OBX in a few weeks for 2 weeks. Been thinking about a new rod this year if funds allow it to add to my collection.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

He will want to know what you will be fishing for? I've got one on the 12' 3-7 and two on 13' 3-6 & a heaver.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bronzbck1 is right.

The 656 CTM is a very versatile reel. It works great on the 11' 3-6 and 12' 3-7 for general bait fishing (blues, sea mullet, pompano, puppy drum etc.). It excels in long range bait fishing on the 13' 3-6 and makes a very good drum reel on a 13' 6-10 or 8-12 (just avoid the big crowd as it is a 15lb test reel). 

It is my best selling reel for a reason... 

All of the above named rods are in stock and ready to ship.

Tommy


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Well i have it loaded with 17# sufix. Mostly pups and blues. Dont do combat fishing.lol.
thanks guys


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

whats sweet spoton6-10 and 3-7?


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Well i have it loaded with 17# sufix. Mostly pups and blues. Dont do combat fishing.lol.
thanks guys


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sweet spot;

11' 3-6 - 4 to 5 and bait

12' 3-7 - 4 to 5 and bait

13' 6-10 - 8 and bait

Tommy


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks tommy... hopefully be calling you soon.. if not i may grab one from TnWs when im down... i think they carry them also.


----------

